# Am I feeling ligaments right!?



## MeganA19 (Dec 25, 2014)

Okay so am I even feeling in the right spot? I know that this morning when I felt here I couldn't touch my fingers together but this evening when I did it I could, and she had a bit of mucus discharge after she pee'd but I know that really doesn't mean much. ;-) Today would be her day 145 so what do you guys think?


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Her tail bone / ligament area does look sunken in. And if you cannot feel them at all, my goats usually give birth about 12 hours after disappearance of the ligaments. Her sides, by the pictures, look sunken in as well. Is her udder filling? 
If she is at 145 days, then she could most definitely have them, although it is slightly early, it in a normal range and she should be fine. I think she might have them soon, but she could hold out for one or two more days. But it looks like she is close. Happy kidding, and good luck!  She looks so much like my doe Delilah, haha


----------



## MeganA19 (Dec 25, 2014)

Yes!! I actually felt them right for once! *happy dance* Her udder is slooowwlly filling, she went from just having teats to having a tiny udder within hours on Saturday so she's waiting for last minute but at least she's getting there! And yes her sides are so sunnken in I was beginning to question if she was really pregnant anymore!  Aggh I was waiting to get excited until I was more positive I was doing it right!! Watch her wait anyway.  Thank you!!


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yep, no problem haha  Waiting for the babies is the worse. They know how to hold out, that's for sure! Just a few questions: what breed is your doe, and how old is she? Is she an FF? By first glance, I'd guess she is either a Nubian or Saanen, or a mix. Hope she has an uneventful kidding, and everything goes well!

How is she today?


----------



## MeganA19 (Dec 25, 2014)

You would be right, she's a Saanen Nubian mix, mom a saanen, dad a nubian. And she's almost two years old and a FF! You know your goats!  

She's really tired today, a lot friendlier and she's been yawning a whole lot, but the same pretty much as yesterday, her udder feels a little tighter but is not full yet for sure.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Haha it may seem so, but I mostly guessed that because of the doe I have, Delilah (avatar picture). Also, I guessed FF, because of your description in the post above, of how her udder went from teats to a little udder. 

It sounds like she is close; hopefully won't be too long now! You just have to wait for those contractions (tail curling, or back arching; or both), and the goo. And of course the pushing  I hope everything goes well with her.


----------



## MeganA19 (Dec 25, 2014)

I love the face Delilah is making, to cute!! Don't you juts love the ears that result form Nubian Saanen mixes? Airplane ears, LOL

So now she refuses to get up! Fine with me, no pushing yet or discharge, but she normally gets up when I walk up to her, nope just laying and talking! Thank you, I hope it all goes well too!


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Haha, yeah, gotta love those airplane ears  But actually, Delilah is 50% Nubian, 25% Saanen and 25% Alpine. But I figured your doe was from mostly Nubian and Saanen. 

If she still doesn't have them by tomorrow, and stays laying down, I would force her up so she gets some exercise  Laying down for too long cannot be that good... hope she has them/it soon! She is holding out on you.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Any updates on how she is doing today? I hope she is okay...


----------



## MeganA19 (Dec 25, 2014)

Hey, still nothing, last night she had it in for my other doe, and was beating her up bad, yelled at her and she quit, hanging out pretty much lone now, she goes from being super hyper to laying around to standing and staring into space. No more discharge though.... think everything is okay in there? I thought once ligaments were gone it would be within 24 hours...


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Did you feel for the ligaments again? I would check to see if you can feel the ligaments again. As long as she is not pushing, or having contractions yet, then she should be okay; perhaps you have felt the ligaments wrong, or maybe they didn't fully disappear yet.

Try to stay calm around her; does can feel your fear or stress, which makes them stressed. If you are really worried, then you can "go in". Meaning, wash up your hands/arms real good with a disinfectant, and find some sort of OB lubricant, like J-lube. It would probably be best to use gloves, but you might be able to feel better inside without them. Either way, lubricate the J-lube or other lubricant on you hand and arm, or gloves, and stick in one or two fingers inside the vulva (or as some people say, pooch, or lady parts). Basically, if you hit a wall, the cervix is not dilated. I wish I could be more specific for you. Oh yes, and before you go in (if you decide to), wash the back end of her as well (lady part/pooch area). But I don't think it'll have to come to this, not if she is not pushing...

Honestly, I have never had to "go in" myself, but I've read a lot of descriptions about it.


----------



## MeganA19 (Dec 25, 2014)

She's exactly the same as the picture I posted. It is possible that they aren't completely gone, just a lot softer, you know how when people describe it they say it feels mushy between her pin bones and the end of her spine? That's what it's like, and I can almost touch my fingers together if I grab around the base of her spine. 

I'm going to wait to go in, like you said the other day, she's still a little "early" It's only day 147 now so maybe it's just not time yet. I just went and checked on her again and she's shivering, it's cold out but not that bad, I know women will shiver during labor sometimes so maybe that means something.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Is she still eating and drinking? And still over all healthy, right? Take her temperature just in case...


----------



## MeganA19 (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm a moron. So there was a neighborhood dog that was hanging around them from time to time, and she was shivering from being terrified... I chased it off, and she's done shivering. :roll: Yeah she's totally normal otherwise, well, now she's completely normal. She is starting to act pretty crampy though so bring on the labor!


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh I see. Glad she is doing good though.  Hopefully she has the kid(s) soon, and everything goes well  Could you post a few more pictures of her?


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Any updates on how she is doing today?


----------



## MeganA19 (Dec 25, 2014)

Well... still nothing today. I checked her ligaments again and whenever I would touch her tail area she would wag her tail and bleat. That's new, but I don't know what it means, still loose but it does look like she's dropped quite a bit more. And while her udder is still very very small it does feel tighter. But nothing new besides that. 

Yup! I can post some pics, the last picture is from this morning to show her sunken sides.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh, she looks so cute in that second picture! She knows she's being admired, haha  But her sides do look sunken in... could be a bit more, I suppose. The udder could fill before or after birth of kids, so it hard to say; but I would say she is getting closer. She could probably go anywhere from 12 hours to a week. She is already mastering the doe code


----------



## MeganA19 (Dec 25, 2014)

That she is! LOL I realized I haven't mentioned her name. It's Suzanne. And then I have another pregnant doe, due 2/9 that is a Nubian and her name is Ellie! How many goats do you have? Are you expecting any babies?


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh yes! That name suits her  Good luck with your other doe Ellie 

I have 13 goats; ten does, two wethers, and one buck. The first three are Buttercup, Ivy, and Rose, three year old goats as of this year. Bobo our buck is going to be three in a couple months. There are three does that are going to be two years old in March and April of this year, Delilah, Iris, and Willow. And then our 2014 babies, Calvin (wether), Jack (wether), and the does: Daisy, May, Sophie, and Isabelle. All of them are going to be a year old in April. We bred one doe, Rose, who is due May 16th.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

How is miss Suzanne today?


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Any updates? A little nervous that you haven't replied, hope everything is okay.


----------



## MeganA19 (Dec 25, 2014)

Hey, really really sorry, yesterday was crazy insane busy, just sadly not busy with babies.  BUT today I can feel even further up her spine!! around her tail feels even more hollow, her vulva is way more puffy looking to me, she's distancing herself from my other girl, and wagging her tail around even more and raising it up, AND her udder, although small is definitely feeling tighter, there is actually a bag to it now! So hopefully all this is leading up to kids soon! Today is day 150!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Woohoo! Sounds like babies soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yay! Thanks for updating  Hope she has the baby(ies) soon, and everything goes well.

I'm just going to guess... I think she'll have twins, doe/buck. Either that or one beautiful doeling


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Can't wait to see what she has! I'm following along too.


----------



## MeganA19 (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi guessa 1 and milk and honey! 

GoateeFarms50 that would be awesome. I think she'll have twins too. 

So still nothing. Day 151 and I'm getting anxious. Her previous owners told me today that she has two due dates. The one we just passed and February 24th.... so now I'm questioning everything. That would explain her small udder... but I can't imagine a day 126 doe losing her ligs and dropping as much as she has can ya'll? 

Today she is very vocal and dropped even more. Her hips are so sunken it looks like she's starving! 

Annnnd Ellie, my other girl is starting to drop too, watch them decide to kid on the same day.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Well, she does have a couple of days yet... some does will go later than others. 155 is average as the longest... for now, just wait it out.

Also, was Suzanne bred for two different days, or did she run with the buck? I would ask previous owner just to be sure...


----------



## MeganA19 (Dec 25, 2014)

She was bred and then the buck broke into the girl pen, a problem they often have over there... 

Today she has a little discharge, not much though and she is stretching and groaning a bit more. We have a rain storm coming tonight and tomorrow, then 20 degree weather tomorrow night and then snow Friday morning so she has ample amounts of bad weather to have her babies.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Well, keep an eye on her, she could have them anytime.  Hopefully she'll have them soon.


----------



## MeganA19 (Dec 25, 2014)

Hey everyone! So still nothing. Which has really confused me, because to me Suzanne has been acting so off and odd complete with pressing her head into things and generally acting pre laborish that I really thought for sure... but I guess today must be day 130 vs 155... :/ Next year it will be written in her chart that she officially get's sick of being pregnant a month ahead of time!  Regardless though this thread shall not go without baby pictures!! I still have Ellie, who should ( I've said this before...) be due end of this week, early next. This girl I can always feel her babies move and she has an udder going on, unlike Ms. Suzanne. Plus I will continue to follow up on her and when she does finally kid, everyone will know. 

Plus I guess in reality Suzanne is only 20 days away. Not too long of a wait. I'll tell you though , after "dropping" she has really put some weight on. Her belly is a lot bigger. And pointier. I'll post some update pictures this evening!


----------



## MeganA19 (Dec 25, 2014)

Of course. Right after I post this I go outside and she is having major discharge. Losing her mucus plug I think. She's stretching and pawing and a bit high strung so maybe this is actually it! But I also know they can lose it a month before to so we shall see!! :baby::girl:


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hoping she has them soon. ray::kidblack: It seems like forever that she has been holding out! UNLESS, she isn't due around this time. 

But yes, the mucus plug can be up to a month (even 2 months sometimes).


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Any updates?


----------

